# Information On Wooden Racing Handlebars



## Dweber (Mar 20, 2016)

Looking for information on this type of wooden handlebars. Would be very cool on a early racer! Saw these but not for sale. Anyone else have one they are willing to part with? Dweber736@aol.com


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 20, 2016)

I've been searching for those as well Dave …. for many many years now!!! 
I only know of 3 or 4 sets after all these years of searching.  Although there is
a set in someones show case here on the Cabe too.


----------



## locomotion (Mar 20, 2016)

never seen one in person .... rare


----------



## Wcben (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey guys, maybe you hadnt seen mine, they may be the ones that you've seen pictured in somebodys glass case, not anymore.... They'll be on my Racycle!  They are not for sale, It took me years to find a set too, but here they are.....

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-u-work-on-today.75002/page-3#post-551871

Also, check out this thread:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-wood-handlebars-sold.54869/#post-326591

I had tried to buy the set that sold at Copack a few years ago too.... Very happy with the ones that found me!


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 21, 2016)

*Here is my latest information on those 
wooden racing bars originating with
Paul Genaro (CABE member, bike) ...
a sale's path of action ... 

Bike >>> patric >>> Scott Mc >>>
Bricycle >>> back to me.

Really have no idea what my motivation
was to sell these, just a few years ago.

But they are back .. and are going on 
a tall, Miami-Built, diamond frame.

The chainring will be a 30-T .. inch pitch .. 
Miami Star ... OR ... a 24-T .. racer .. inch- 
pitch .. Miami 1916 Design.

....... patric



 



 




 



 

 View attachment 297459 



 *
*^^^ These were available as 22-T .. 24-T .. 26-T ... and 28-T. ^^^*
*


 


*


----------



## filmonger (Apr 3, 2016)

1897


----------



## Wcben (Apr 3, 2016)

filmonger said:


> 1897
> 
> View attachment 301406




And "THAT FERRULE" is a challenge, that's why I had to make the clamp to mount the bars, the ferrule is 1.25" (roughly in diameter....it's NOT round)... But I'm pretty happy with the way it's coming out!


----------



## filmonger (May 9, 2016)

1897


----------



## filmonger (May 9, 2016)

1897


----------



## filmonger (May 9, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (May 9, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (May 9, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 6, 2017)

I think these wood drop bars are on quite a few life long search lists among the members- 
I got lucky this morning and stumbled into an auction and a fresh to market set!


----------



## corbettclassics (May 7, 2017)

I saw that bike listed on Facebook too.  Did you get it Jesse?  It looks like a great project!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 7, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> I saw that bike listed on Facebook too.  Did you get it Jesse?  It looks like a great project!




Yep, the post on Facebook was likely mine too, really sweet bike! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (May 7, 2017)

Sterling "Built like a watch"


----------



## kermit (May 9, 2017)

Just picked this up 1897 Andrae 26"tall frame


----------

